# FIFA World Cup 2010 South Africa



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Are any of you going to be paying attention to the World Cup? Who do you want to win it all?


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I recently fell in love with soccer or futbol depending on where you are from around the world.  I tried to keep up with the last world cup due to it being in Korea.  But I could not stay up all thos early mornings and late nights with work to watch a full match!  I don't know too much about the rankings and all (except Brazil, and a bit of France and Germany) but for my family (which means me as default) go for South Korea.  Go red!  Can't wait for it to start!

Tris


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> Are any of you going to be paying attention to the World Cup? Who do you want to win it all?


I will!! I will!! I do not have a favorite team. It's just so much fun to watch! I was in Germany for the last World Cup. What an amazing time!!!


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

Not rooting for any teams, but highly irritated about the roads that are already closed around the stadiums.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Can't wait. I got hooked four years ago. It was a convenient escape from my husband's extended family when we were all on "vacation" in Cabo. Happy hour (two for one margaritas) and World Cup made everything so much better.

I'd like to see a country that doesn't get a lot of press win, like Cote D'Ivoire or Ghana. Wouldn't that be fun? However, I am a sucker for England. 

It's going to be great!


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Argentina FTW!!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Glad to see some great posts about football... I can't wait to see the USA-England match on 12 June. My gut is telling me Brazil, since in dominated CONMEBOL qualifying, but you could say the same thing for England, too. Argentina, in my eyes, is going to be a team to watch because it slept-walked through qualifying. I don't think Ivory Coast is going to make it out of the group stages because I just don't believe Drogba is going to be able to put that entire club on his shoulders; Chelsea is one thing, the World Cup is another.

And France basically got a free pass into the last eight for blatant cheating (even though I love everything that Thierry Henry did at Arsenal).


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I have no idea who will win, as I follow soccer even less than I follow . . . oh . . . yachting, I suppose. I'll probably watch a few matches (or parts of them), and I hope at least one the African teams does well. But it will just be something to watch until the _Tour de France_ starts.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I'll start a Tour de France thread when it begins.


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

I dunno. I'm not quite in the mood yet... I need something to motivate me...


























There we go. In the mood now.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Bigal-sa said:


> Not rooting for any teams, but highly irritated about the roads that are already closed around the stadiums.


You have to love Cape Town's "road works"; when I was there in December, you NEVER knew which major road would be closed; they were doing a lot of getting ready for FIFA.
Even some of the Christmas lights had a soccer theme.

(A litle off topic, but I'm feeling nostalgic for Cape Town; my daughter lives there, and I'm in California; she owns a yoga studio, It's Yoga; if you go to Cape Town check it out)


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

NogDog said:


> But it will just be something to watch until the _Tour de France_ starts.


G*A*S*P*!!!!!!!!!!!! That's heresy!

I lived in Durban SA for a year, so definitely have a soft spot in my heart for SA; but otherwise - just looking forward to some good futbol. I got hooked when my twins played in high school


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

CegAbq said:


> G*A*S*P*!!!!!!!!!!!! That's heresy!
> 
> I lived in Durban SA for a year, so definitely have a soft spot in my heart for SA; but otherwise - just looking forward to some good futbol. I got hooked when my twins played in high school


Yeah, but I have no kids, and where and when I grew up, we played soccer about once a year in high school gym class, and that's it for me.  I did watch a fair amount of the women's world cup a couple years ago, and found several of the matches quite entertaining, I must admit. But I really don't know anything about the game and what it takes to play, other than any time you get kicked in the shin, apparently the rule is that you must fall immediately to the ground and writhe in agony for a minute before you're allowed to get up and continue playing. Sorry, I can't resist teasing about it, just like most Europeans tease us about baseball.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

NogDog said:


> other than any time you get kicked in the shin, apparently the rule is that you must fall immediately to the ground and writhe in agony for a minute before you're allowed to get up and continue playing.


LOL - so true! And yes, when there is no one to explain the rules, one can really feel lost - kind of like when I try to watch cricket. That game looks like it might be interesting - but for the life of me, I cannot understand anything that happens.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Nog, seeing as you're from Philly (at least that's what I'm gathering by the Phillies hat), you should check out the Union. They're playing well from what I understand. I don't really follow MLS all that much, seeing as though it's not on par with the Premier League -- yet. American soccer/football is about on par with the third division in England.

What you really should do is spend the summer researching the British clubs and pick one by the start of the season. I was just like you -- I derisively called soccer "kickball" and didn't care for it until I said why not? I picked a British club, since the British game is the best in the world, and I followed it for a year. And not just casual following of the sport. It was total immersion. That was four years ago, and I love the sport now. I've found if you have a British -- or Italian, or Spanish -- club to follow, you can get into the game easier, and once you figure out the nuances of the game, then you're sorted.

Ceg, check out this link: http://www.seattlecricket.com/history/crick.htm. It is very informative. Just keep in mind that it's 360-degree batting; if the bowler bowls it off the batsman's leg, it's an out. Six runs for batting the ball over the fence, and four for meeting the boundary on the ground. So in essence, it's so much better than baseball.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> Ceg, check out this link: http://www.seattlecricket.com/history/crick.htm. It is very informative. Just keep in mind that it's 360-degree batting; if the bowler bowls it off the batsman's leg, it's an out. Six runs for batting the ball over the fence, and four for meeting the boundary on the ground. So in essence, it's so much better than baseball.


Thanks John, I'll definitely check this out.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Big win for the USA today in a friendly against Turkey. 2-1 to the USA. Turkey was up 1-nil at half time when the USA's defense broken down. But some defensive changes by manager Bob Bradley led to an infusion of pace into the Yanks' game, and the hosts scored twice in 17 minutes to take command. USA certainly outplayed the Turks in the second half.


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> Ceg, check out this link: http://www.seattlecricket.com/history/crick.htm. It is very informative. Just keep in mind that it's 360-degree batting; if the bowler bowls it off the batsman's leg, it's an out. Six runs for batting the ball over the fence, and four for meeting the boundary on the ground. So in essence, *it's so much better than baseball*.


----------



## sbaum4853 (May 3, 2010)

I'll be watching.  Don't know who to root for yet.  Will find out when I watch.  Don't know much about World Cup, but my daughter has just gotten into soccer so we'll check this out together and see what's up.


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

For those of you out there, the US team arrived last night.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Fabio Capello is picking the England squad right now.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

It's getting close...exciting! Can't wait!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

ayuryogini said:


> (A litle off topic, but I'm feeling nostalgic for Cape Town; my daughter lives there, and I'm in California; she owns a yoga studio, It's Yoga; if you go to Cape Town check it out)


I'll be in Cape Town at the end of July, we're going on a family vacation, non-FIFA related. I would love to see your daughter's studio! I'll be in some desperate need of calming Hatha Flow after my 22 hour flight from Tampa.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Here we go!! Two hours to go until the World Cup!!!


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

WhooHoo!

I have all the matches DVR-d so I can watch with my family tonight and throughout the weekend. 

Sorry to hear about Nelson Mandela's granddaughter. So sad.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I won't tell you the score, then.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Ugh! I just flipped over to ESPN which is showing Mexico v. S.Africa. I couldn't watch it unless I wanted to turn off the volume: the constant drone of the horns being blown by probably hundreds (if not thousands) of fans in the arena was way too irritating for me to put up with.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Ugh! I just flipped over to ESPN which is showing Mexico v. S.Africa. I couldn't watch it unless I wanted to turn off the volume: the constant drone of the horns being blown by probably hundreds (if not thousands) of fans in the arena was way too irritating for me to put up with.


Yeah that is one thing about soccer outside of the US - those horns take some getting used to


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Ah damnit, Uruguay didn't score against France so no free pizza tonight.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

farrellclaire said:


> Ah damnit, Uruguay didn't score against France so no free pizza tonight.


I was at that game!!!
Well, sort of...
My daughter and son-in-law live in CapeTown, and they were at that game, so she called me from there, and I could listen to the game and the excitement in the background; it's infectious!
Even over the phone, it was a fun place to be.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

ayuryogini said:


> I was at that game!!!
> Well, sort of...
> My daughter and son-in-law live in CapeTown, and they were at that game, so she called me from there, and I could listen to the game and the excitement in the background; it's infectious!
> Even over the phone, it was a fun place to be.


I would _love _ to go to a World Cup game.


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

Soooooooo two games, two ties... and, just like that, _everyone_ in Group A is tied at Uno Puntos. Better luck next week!!

Up next, Group B... where the old colonies are playing the old empire (a.k.a. US v. England)



CegAbq said:


> Yeah that is one thing about soccer outside of the US - those horns take some getting used to


You get over it  and/or get your own







in fact, here, have one for tomorrow:


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

John Oliver on the Daily Show last night did a pretty funny bit about US vs. England. . . .I usually particularly care for the 'field reports' but this one was pretty good. . . .I expect there's a clip on the show website.


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> John Oliver on the Daily Show last night did a pretty funny bit about US vs. England. . . .I usually particularly care for the 'field reports' but this one was pretty good. . . .I expect there's a clip on the show website.


Here's the link: http://www.thedailyshow.com/watch/thu-june-10-2010/world-cup-2010--into-africa---two-teams--one-cup


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> John Oliver on the Daily Show last night did a pretty funny bit about US vs. England. . . .I usually particularly care for the 'field reports' but this one was pretty good. . . .I expect there's a clip on the show website.


The bit was brilliant! He will be reporting more - they actually sent him over.

Really looking forward to the US vs England match tomorrow.

I was in Germany for the last World Cup. The energy all across the world is amazing. Too bad America doesn't get it.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Magenta said:


> The energy all across the world is amazing. Too bad America doesn't get it.


So true!


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

My cousin is there at the games for work!  We found out last weekend at my mini family reunion to remember my grandparents.  She works for the UN and gets to travel everywhere...literally!  Oh so not fair!  

Tris


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Ugh! I just flipped over to ESPN which is showing Mexico v. S.Africa. I couldn't watch it unless I wanted to turn off the volume: the constant drone of the horns being blown by probably hundreds (if not thousands) of fans in the arena was way too irritating for me to put up with.


They aren't horns, they're vuvuzelas 

Oh yes, it would have been thousands, if not tens of thousands 

You must have sympathy for the rest of us down here - the vuvuzelas were still going after midnight in the streets, even though the games had long since finished.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Bigal-sa said:


> They aren't horns, they're vuvuzelas
> 
> Oh yes, it would have been thousands, if not tens of thousands
> 
> You must have sympathy for the rest of us down here - the vuvuzelas were still going after midnight in the streets, even though the games had long since finished.


Watching the matches this morning and yikes, those vuvuzela's sound like a swarm of some kind of insect. At first it was annoying, but after a while it kind of just vanishes into background noise.

And yes, we have the advantage of volume control, I don't know how you folks in SA will deal for the rest of the series. Good luck to you.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Is it just me, or does "vuvuzela" sound like something Dr. Seuss made up. . . . . .


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Is it just me, or does "vuvuzela" sound like something Dr. Seuss made up. . . . . .


I can see where you are coming from - but ....
"The origin of the name vuvuzela is disputed. It may have originated from Zulu for "making a vuvu noise," directly translated "vuvu-ing" because of the "vuvu" sound it makes, or from township slang related to the word for "shower"."
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vuvuzela


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, I have no doubt it's a real thing. . ... . .I just think Dr Seuss could have made a really good rhyme out of it!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh, I have no doubt it's a real thing. . ... . .I just think Dr Seuss could have made a really good rhyme out of it!


I totally agree


----------



## A_J_Lath (Jun 6, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Is it just me, or does "vuvuzela" sound like something Dr. Seuss made up. . . . . .


Well, I know for a fact that I'm not the only one who thought 'vuvuzelas' was a word for something rather rude when they first saw it.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

CegAbq said:


> I can see where you are coming from - but ....
> "The origin of the name vuvuzela is disputed. It may have originated from Zulu for "making a vuvu noise," directly translated "vuvu-ing" because of the "vuvu" sound it makes, or from township slang related to the word for "shower"."
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vuvuzela


This cracked me up....From the wiki listing:

_Vuvuzelas have been controversial.[2] They have been associated with permanent noise-induced hearing loss[3], a possible safety risk when spectators can't hear evacuation announcements[4], potentially spreading colds and flu germs on a greater scale than coughing or shouting[5][6]. Commentators have described the sound as "annoying" and compared it with "a stampede of noisy elephants,"[7] "a deafening swarm of locusts,"[8] "a goat on the way to slaughter"[9] and "a giant hive full of very angry bees."[10]_

I can not imagine what it must be like live in the stadium.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Here in England....I went to the supermarket today and everyone was wearing red and white and was filling their trolleys with lager. The girls on checkout were draped in the flag of St George - am I missing something?...I'll just go and see what's on the telly...


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Magenta said:


> Watching the matches this morning and yikes, those vuvuzela's sound like a swarm of some kind of insect.


I was upstairs when my OH put on the football downstairs and I was convinced there was a bee or something in the room because of the vuvuzelas!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

88 minutes....  Oh, the suspense....


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

The USA vs England 1:1 tie is kind of anti-climatic, no?

And speaking of vuvuzela's....

http://www.thedailybeast.com/cheat-sheet/item/world-cup-weighs-vuvuzela-ban/annoying/?cid=cs:headline10


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I've tuned the vuvuzelas out... besides, I'm watching the match, not listening to the crowd.

It was a good result for the USA. England thought the USA was going to roll over after Captain Fantastic scored in the fourth. It didn't go in for the kill. I thought England was outplayed; the USA had a great deal of the possession.

That said, I'm gutted for Robert Green.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> I've tuned the vuvuzelas out... besides, I'm watching the match, not listening to the crowd.
> 
> It was a good result for the USA. England thought the USA was going to roll over after Captain Fantastic scored in the fourth. It didn't go in for the kill. I thought England was outplayed; the USA had a great deal of the possession.
> 
> That said, I'm gutted for Robert Green.


If you read the article, the vuvuzela's seem to be going all night disturbing the players sleep. As far as the game goes, I don't hear them anymore either.

Really, you thought England was outplayed? Possession is one thing....but you have to DO something with the ball when you have it! I thought the USA was taking way too long to get organized to take a shot.

We got lucky Green made that error. What matters now is that Slovenia has 3 points!!!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't think England was outplayed, I _know_ England was outplayed. The US' game plan wasn't to go for the three points, it was to limit England's chances. If it saw an opportunity to try to get the three points (see also Altidore, Jozy), then yes, they would have went for it.

Good win for Slovenia; I fell asleep in the second half and missed the goal.

Serbia down to 10 men.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> Serbia down to 10 men.


Just like the earlier game.

I'm looking forward to Germany vs Australia later.

p.s. Howard may not play the next USA match. He may have broken ribs.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes, wondering how Germany is going to play without Michael Ballack.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

WOW. Peno to Ghana.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> I've tuned the vuvuzelas out... besides, I'm watching the match, not listening to the crowd.
> 
> It was a good result for the USA. England thought the USA was going to roll over after Captain Fantastic scored in the fourth. It didn't go in for the kill. I thought England was outplayed; the USA had a great deal of the possession.
> 
> That said, I'm gutted for Robert Green.


Poor Robert Green - one minute he's on top of the world for being selected, the next the ball just trickles through his hands into the net. I've ruled goalkeeping off my list of alternate careers; it's just too cruel.


----------



## A_J_Lath (Jun 6, 2010)

^^The only time the Americans will be happy with a British spill...


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I wrote in my blog that I'd be surprised if Green plays another match for West Ham, let alone let back into the country.

AJ will be here all week, folks!!


----------



## A_J_Lath (Jun 6, 2010)

^^ heheh - is that a warning or a fanfare?


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> Yes, wondering how Germany is going to play without Michael Ballack.


If you just go by the score, I don't think they miss him at all. Unless Australia is simply playing so horrible, they are making it too easy for Germany.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Shock result for Japan.


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

Nigeria becomes the first team to be eliminated from this year's World Cup Finals by losing to Greece 2-1. Now Greece has to worry about Argentina in order to NOT be eliminated.

Up next: France v. Mexico for the shared first place in Group A.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Mexico ROCKED!  Great match!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Dognabit... I bet on both Nigeria and France today.  Bah.  At least I got Argentina right.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

New Zealand has one of the lowest-ranked teams there, and it's the first time we've managed to get a team into the World Cup in 28 years. So there was much excitement when our team managed a draw in the match against Slovakia.

Some of the news coverage has been fun. The Sydney [Australia] Morning Herald ran a headline saying "Australasia 1 - Slovakia 1". In Denmark, a paper had, "Finally, a Danish goal" (the scorer, Winston Reid, has dual NZ-Danish citizenship).

Edited to add: I forgot the most important part! It's the first time a New Zealand team has ever scored a goal in the World Cup.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Shayne Parkinson said:


> New Zealand has one of the lowest-ranked teams there, and it's the first time we've managed to get a team into the World Cup in 28 years. So there was much excitement when our team managed a draw in the match against Slovakia.
> 
> Some of the news coverage has been fun. The Sydney [Australia] Morning Herald ran a headline saying "Australasia 1 - Slovakia 1". In Denmark, a paper had, "Finally, a Danish goal" (the scorer, Winston Reid, has dual NZ-Danish citizenship).


And the papers in Greece may have similar headlines. They scored their first goal EVER in a world cup today!


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Magenta said:


> And the papers in Greece may have similar headlines. They scored their first goal EVER in a world cup today!


Yay, Greece! New Zealanders know how that feels


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Germany down to 10 men. Yes it was a poor challenge, but this referee is brandishing colored plastic like it's going out of style. And then Serbia scored -- albeit beautifully -- seconds afterward. 

Bluh. Dee. Hell.


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

Soooooooooooooooooooo regarding the USA v. Slovenia game:

The US of A didn't let Slovenia beat them   and managed to stay alive... now let's see if Algeria can avoid elimination.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Yeah, only the referee....


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

USA ties game 3-2.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Crazy refs in both early games to day.  At the rate they were handing out yellow cards, no one will be able to play in the next round.  So many really really bad calls too.


----------



## A_J_Lath (Jun 6, 2010)

Gotta say that I'm surprised at the level of interest the World Cup is generating in the US. I guess the noise of the vuvuzelas travels quite far...


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

The US just needs to take care of business next week. We take care of our own business, and we'll be sorted.

Meanwhile, I'm just gutted... and now I'll proceed to drink my hiney off.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

A_J_Lath said:


> Gotta say that I'm surprised at the level of interest the World Cup is generating in the US. I guess the noise of the vuvuzelas travels quite far...


Well, I consider myself part European considering the amount of time I spend over there for work. My colleagues tell me I am not typical American... which I consider a great compliment! ;-)


----------



## A_J_Lath (Jun 6, 2010)

^^Weirdly enough, I've had people tell me that I sort of look American. I guess it's because I have reasonably nice teeth...


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Well the next matches for Group C will certainly be interesting.

And the announcers are simply not letting go of the bad call by the ref that robbed the US of the win.  Geeze... talking about it will not change what happened.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Magenta said:


> Geeze... talking about it will not change what happened.


Yeah but it helps us feel a bit better about the 'miscarriage of justice'


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

CegAbq said:


> Yeah but it helps us feel a bit better about the 'miscarriage of justice'


LOL....I prefer the numbing effect of a few cold pints. ;-)


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

Well well well... it appears that them Algeria dudes were in no hurry to go home... seeing as they held jolly ol' England to a zero-nada tie. I can't wait to see what kind of fun the British papers are going to have with THIS one (note to self: get popcorn) 

This means that the U.S. of A. has a mathematical chance to go to the next round.. if they don't lose to Algeria first >.<


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

A_J_Lath said:


> Gotta say that I'm surprised at the level of interest the World Cup is generating in the US. I guess the noise of the vuvuzelas travels quite far...


For some reason, we always get into the World Cup and then ignore soccer for another 4 years....


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Now that I've had a few hours to digest it all and think it over, losing that goal isn't making a lot of difference -- right now. Thanks to England's draw, we have a tiebreaker over the Brits in case both of us win on Wednesday.

The US now has to come out against Algeria with a lot of intensity. This is THE match. Sure, the match against England was the most anticipated match of football we've played in 60 years; yeah, matches against Mexico have a lot of hype because they are our archrivals. If we don't beat Algeria with a full, 90-minute performance, then we have no business going on.

**

Here's the reason why Americans don't care for football between World Cups: because MLS isn't great (yet). Older people never had a club to follow when they were younger, and some find it difficult to wake up early on a Saturday morning to follow the Premier League or Serie A. MLS ranks up there with League One in Britain, and that's the third division of football. The US has proven that MLS has good players that have gone on to play in Europe, but the league needs to improve by signing more foreign stars, i.e. Thierry Henry, etc.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think there's a lot of truth to what you're saying, John...at the same time, soccer was THE sport at my high school in Adelphi, MD (suburb of Washington, DC). Our football team was terrible and the soccer team was really really good. We had great turnout for games and people loved it. And that was


Spoiler



almost forty


 years ago...

Betsy


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> Here's the reason why Americans don't care for football between World Cups: because MLS isn't great (yet). Older people never had a club to follow when they were younger, and some find it difficult to wake up early on a Saturday morning to follow the Premier League or Serie A. MLS ranks up there with League One in Britain, and that's the third division of football. The US has proven that MLS has good players that have gone on to play in Europe, but the league needs to improve by signing more foreign stars, i.e. Thierry Henry, etc.
> 
> Just my opinion.


I've always thought it doesn't get big coverage because the TV networks can't make money selling advertising time. If it got the TV coverage it deserved in the US, it would be much more popular.

I find it ironic when people say they don't like it because it is boring. Baseball and golf are a thousand times more boring - when you consider the level of activity.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

ARTICLE: Source: FIFA may sit Slovenia-U.S. referee

http://g.sports.yahoo.com/soccer/world-cup/news/source-fifa-may-sit-slovenia-u-s--fbintl_ro-referee061810.html

UPDATE... another article:

http://www.thedailybeast.com/blogs-and-stories/2010-06-19/the-world-cup-ref-crisis/?cid=topic:mainpromo1


----------



## sbaum4853 (May 3, 2010)

Sad that Cameroon is out. Was rooting for them after reading this great blog post that translated the World Cup for American sports fans.


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think there's a lot of truth to what you're saying, John...at the same time, soccer was THE sport at my high school in Adelphi, MD (suburb of Washington, DC). Our football team was terrible and the soccer team was really really good. We had great turnout for games and people loved it. And that was
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Hi Betsy. Did you do to High Point? I graduated from there in 78.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

sbaum4853 said:


> Sad that Cameroon is out. Was rooting for them after reading this great blog post that translated the World Cup for American sports fans.


It was a bizarre match in that both teams did seem very disorganized.

Looking forward to the matches tomorrow.

Oh and sad is it that soccer needs to be translated for Americans? We need to wake up and smell the coffee.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Hurrah for the Kiwis! A fantastic draw against the reigning World Cup holders, Italy! Thanks for giving me such a great birthday present.


----------



## A_J_Lath (Jun 6, 2010)

Magenta said:


> It was a bizarre match in that both teams did seem very disorganized.
> 
> Looking forward to the matches tomorrow.
> 
> Oh and sad is it that soccer needs to be translated for Americans? We need to wake up and smell the coffee.


I thought Cameroon did a cracking job - damn shame that the best team lost.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Isn't this a great* World Cup so far? There are three more matches left in the second go-around of group stage matches, but headed into the final four days of the group stages, there is a possibility of several top seeds getting bizzounced earlier than expected? England and Italy (2 points apiece), France (regardless of coming out of Pot Four, it was the top seed in Group A). Germany needs a great match against Ghanato stay alive, and so does Ghana (Group D is wide open). 

* A British friend of mine says the fact that so many top seeds are in trouble indicates this year's World Cup is a "curiosity" rather than an incredible showing, since the football is lacking. He may just be upset that England has only scored one goal in two matches.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Just read that blog. That was fantastic.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Shayne Parkinson said:


> Hurrah for the Kiwis! A fantastic draw against the reigning World Cup holders, Italy! Thanks for giving me such a great birthday present.


That was amazing! Australia got kind of robbed last World Cup when it played Italy in a final. Apparently at the end of the first round, if all teams are equal on wins/losses/goals scored/goals against, then all the teams go into a hat and two are selected. Would love it if NZ got in, and Italy missed out!

Australia have had two rough decisions this time round; and while there is some discussion that the referees were correct, esp with Harry Kewell's red card, then to me it means that the rules are rather screwed. It makes it very easy for a team to simply aim for a player's arm region near the goals - not only does that player get red carded, but the team also gets a penalty shot for goal. How easy it is to manipulate that rule!

Soccer is reasonably popular in Australia, but seriously, until they get rid of all the player antics in lying down as though dead when barely touched by another player, it isnt going to be anywhere near as popular as other football codes.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> Germany needs a great match against Ghanato stay alive, and so does Ghana (Group D is wide open).


No, No, No!  Ghana needs to win!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

At least Ghana can score off penalty kicks.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

What was up with the drama queen Keita faking an injury that got Kaka a RED card??!!  What a big baby!!!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I was snoozing during the second half... that's what footballers do, fake injury and get someone sent off. But it's not like Kaka had anything better to do; it's like he's been non-existent.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> I was snoozing during the second half... that's what footballers do, fake injury and get someone sent off. But it's not like Kaka had anything better to do; it's like he's been non-existent.


LOL... oh I get the fakery.... but that was really bad acting. He's holding his face like Kaha wailed on him. Too funny.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh well. Now just have to wait to see what Spain does tomorrow.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> At least Ghana can score off penalty kicks.


They probably practice the routine "aim for the arm, then shoot for the penalty" as part of their everyday drill!


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> Oh well. Now just have to wait to see what Spain does tomorrow.


ACK! Gotta go to the office tomorrow. No TV.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I'll be watching, since I have no motivation to do anything else.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> I'll be watching, since I have no motivation to do anything else.


But you always fall asleep!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

That's probably why I have no motivation at all!!! I'm trying to get through the first two matches, take a nap, then watch the 2:30, then go cover a game. But today was screwy because I slept until about 9:30, covered a baseball game at 11, then conked out after 35 minutes or so after the start of Brazil-Ivory Coast.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> That's probably why I have no motivation at all!!! I'm trying to get through the first two matches, take a nap, then watch the 2:30, then go cover a game. But today was screwy because I slept until about 9:30, covered a baseball game at 11, then conked out after 35 minutes or so after the start of Brazil-Ivory Coast.


Ahhh... its the baseball game that made you tired. They are way too boring!

NO BASEBALL during World Cup!!!!! (Or Golf either!)


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

OMG.... GREAT article about the drama queens of FIFA.....

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/21/sports/soccer/21diving.html?hp
\

............"That was all it took for Keïta to fall to the turf as if he had been doused with pepper spray. "

LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh no, you didn't! 

Nah, I thrive for baseball in the spring and summer (and in the fall, obviously)... football year-round


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

Shayne Parkinson said:


> Hurrah for the Kiwis! A fantastic draw against the reigning World Cup holders, Italy! Thanks for giving me such a great birthday present.


I was really impressed with the Kiwis draw against Italy!


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Bigal-sa said:


> I was really impressed with the Kiwis draw against Italy!


Thank you, on behalf of all four million of us


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I didn't get to watch the match, but huzzah to New Zealand. One of the great stories of the World Cup.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

The ref from USA-Slovenia has been benched:

http://g.sports.yahoo.com/soccer/world-cup/news/fifa-drops-referee-after-dropped-call--fbintl_ro-fifaref062110.html


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaand the final Group Stage games start today... with everyone still having a mathematical/statistical chance to pass to the next Stage.

Today: Mexico v. Uruguay (for first place in their Group), France v. South Africa (for pride?), Nigeria v. South Korea (for pride?) and Greece v. Argentina.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I've been using FIFA's 'matchcast' to keep up with the games while I'm work & can't watch live or stream video.
Anyone have suggestions as to how to keep up with 2 games being played simultaneously?


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

CegAbq said:


> I've been using FIFA's 'matchcast' to keep up with the games while I'm work & can't watch live or stream video.
> Anyone have suggestions as to how to keep up with 2 games being played simultaneously?


I'm planning on having two windows on Yahoo! Soccer's coverage: one for each game. I'll let you know if that works.

Update: It works.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I have Mexico-Uruguay on ESPN, France-South Africa on ESPN3 (online)... and I'm quite positive that 1. they are giving away free shots at every pub in Dublin; and 2. TVs all across France were shut off when Gourcuff saw red.


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> I have Mexico-Uruguay on ESPN, France-South Africa on ESPN3 (online)... and I'm quite positive that 1. they are giving away free shots at every pub in Dublin; and 2. TVs all across France were shut off when Gourcuff saw red.


I'm sure that, in France, the fact that South Africa is up 2-zip has influence the whole "turning the TV off" thing just a smidge. I'm thinking that, after THIS performance, the entire National Team is being fired... including their coach.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Just got in to work and pulled up Fifa Matchcast for the So Africa game & ESPN matchcast for the Mexico game.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

France just scored. Welcome to the World Cup, France! Nice of you to show up.


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> France just scored. Welcome to the World Cup, France! Nice of you to show up.


Pity, from this side


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I am so very sad that South Africa did not make it to the next round. Lived there for a year & adored the place.


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> France just scored. Welcome to the World Cup, France! Nice of you to show up.


Yeah, for all the good it did them at THIS point in time 

And, just like that, Mexico and Uruguay go to the next stage. Poor South Africa: didn't make it to the next stage by three lousy goals... that they allowed  ... still, they leave the World Cup with the same record as Mexico... which could be either good or bad, depending on your point of view.

Now, seeing as there are three teams with mathematical chances to go into the next time, let's see what kind fo fine mess Group B turns out to be.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Group B is a cluster... ya... I just want to go to bed and wake up tomorrow morning.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Thank god for picture in picture an dual tuners!  

I'm not sure I can get away with working from home every day this week, but I'm sure gonna try!


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

This football business is getting worrying...


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

15 minutes to go!!!!

And good Lord, why would Bradley put in Bornstein... I'm going to have no fingernails after this.


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

Well done US! Goal in 92+ minutes! I must admit that I was watching the other game, but that ended in time for me to see the goal that put the US through.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Unbelievable win for the USA, and great win for England. Applaud Algeria, they played fantastic.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

What a terrific game.
A happy outcome for team USA.
And the Algerians should not be unhappy with their play, as you said.
So on to the next round, eh?


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Jon: I'm all caught up.  We need to talk tomorrow.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

I was watching the US match and flipping to the England match via picture in picture.  (Couldn't stand having the little window disrupt my view of the entire field.)  

Got to see the first half pretty much uninterrupted.... but... had conference calls throughout the second half... ACK!!!  My brother kept texting me and I had to turn off my cell phone so I could remain isolated until I could catch up.

Glad I did.

What a match.  So stressful to watch!!  And who said soccer was boring?  

The Germany / Ghana match was good too.  Good matches to come this weekend.  Can't wait!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I am taking my soccer ball and leaving in a huff.  Rotten luck for Australia to get Germany.  How did NZ go in their group?


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Pushka said:


> I am taking my soccer ball and leaving in a huff. Rotten luck for Australia to get Germany. How did NZ go in their group?


One game to go, about 10 hours from now, against Paraguay. Need a win to get through to the second round (or a convoluted draw result and a coin toss). The consensus seems to be that we don't have much of a chance against them, but the guys are sure to give it a jolly good try.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Shayne Parkinson said:


> One game to go, about 10 hours from now, against Paraguay. Need a win to get through to the second round (or a convoluted draw result and a coin toss). The consensus seems to be that we don't have much of a chance against them, but the guys are sure to give it a jolly good try.


I'll be rooting hard for NZ


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

CegAbq said:


> I'll be rooting hard for NZ


Thank you! In this part of the world, that means more than you might realise


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Ah Shayne, as an Aussie whose partner travels frequently to NZ for work, I really DO know what this means for you.  New Zealand is THE most sports fanatical nation!  Your whole country goes into mourning when us Aussies beat you at cricket, rugby, basketball....hell, we even beat you at ping pong! 

Go the All Blacks  (hey, this is what NZ calls themselves btw)


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I think the entire world is rooting for New Zealand. They are the best story of the Cup, by far. Former pros going up against today's pros? Incredible.

As for the USA, they have an easy road to the semis.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

John Fitch V said:


> As for the USA, they have an easy road to the semis.


Why did you have to say that? Now they're doomed! 

Actually, England thought they were a shoe-in for the round of 16 but ended up barely making it. . . .nothing is sure except that there are a lot of really good teams and anything can happen!


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

What an amazing match yesterday!  I played soccer when I was younger, and I still don't get why it hasn't caught on here as a spectator sport.  I guess it's the same reason why some people don't get e-readers.  They want more:  more scoring, more height, more weight.  Except for baseball, which is in decline (go Phillies!, sorry Ann in Arlington), American sports require veritable supermen.  Soccer players, while far from average in fitness, can be average in height and weight and be successful.  Enjoying the content of a good book on an e-reader is like enjoying the beauty of the game, even if it doesn't do a lot of varied tasks or result in a lot of goals.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Why did you have to say that? Now they're doomed!


I'm not a jinx, Annie


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

http://www.epltalk.com/why-usas-algeria-win-was-a-victory-against-england/21249?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+EPLTalk+%28EPL+Talk%29&utm_content=FaceBook

A blog posting on the USA's road...


----------



## A_J_Lath (Jun 6, 2010)

lolz aloud - as some wag has pointed out on twitter:  "This world cup is like WWII: The French surrendered early the Americans turned up late leaving England to fight the Germans"


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

LOL!


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Jon: you should watch the Italy/Slovakia game.  Stunning!!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I did... arrivederci, Azzurri.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh - NZ so close!!!!


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

Dang!! Soooooooooo close for New Zealand.

On the plus side, defending champ Italy is eliminated too


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

As much as I saw of it, Italy's loss was still a great game.  Congrats, SVK.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes, so very close for New Zealand! But what an amazing World Cup we've had. To leave unbeaten - and ahead of the previous World Champions!

I'm not a sports fan generally, but I've always had a soft spot for football. It's been great to see how this cup campaign has raised interest in the game here in this rugby-mad country.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

America is starting to generate some interest, but I'll bet the mortgage that once the Cup is over, my country's denizens will go back into their throwball stupor.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> but I'll bet the mortgage that once the Cup is over, my country's denizens will go back into their throwball stupor.


I'm afraid I'd have to agree with this - we get into the World Cup but then interest fades away.
I recognize that the game does not provide the 'breaks' in play to allow advertising revenue stream, so I wonder how we could get TV coverage; I certainly can't see the game restructuring to allow for media breaks!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

CegAbq said:


> I'm afraid I'd have to agree with this - we get into the World Cup but then interest fades away.
> I recognize that the game does not provide the 'breaks' in play to allow advertising revenue stream, so I wonder how we could get TV coverage; I certainly can't see the game restructuring to allow for media breaks!


It is simple: advertisers don't need witty commercials all the time. Do what they did during the 1994 World Cup, and what they are doing during THIS World Cup: sponsor a five-to-ten minute segment (five would seem more reasonable, seeing as though a half is 45 minutes, plus stoppage time) where their company brand is displayed near the score graphic... Fox Soccer Channel also runs brief 15- to 30-second soundless ads while the games are playing, such as for ArsenalShopUSA or for Chelsea or Man United...

It doesn't take a marketing genius to figure it out. As soon as MLS becomes a more profitable league, with bigger stars and a better style of play, that should help.

In addition, I think MLS needs to do a better job of scheduling matches so that they don't run up against MLB/NFL... such as in Boston, where the Red Sox play Saturday night games at 7 pm, which are the same time the Revs play. If the Sox want that 7 pm slot, the Revs should think, "Hmmm, we're not going to draw away from the Sox. How about moving our match to 1 pm, it ends before 3, and that gives fans plenty of time to either get to Fenway or get home to watch the Sox."


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

I made myself late for a speaking engagement this morning cos I couldn't leave until I saw the end of the Italy game.  

I do like how the favored nations aren't doing so well.  New Zealand was touted for a whipping and were a point from the final 16.  I'm hoping for big upsets (but not where Englad is concerned   ).


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Just in case anyone wants to see it again... Landon Donovan's goal.


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

CegAbq said:


> I'm afraid I'd have to agree with this - we get into the World Cup but then interest fades away.
> I recognize that the game does not provide the 'breaks' in play to allow advertising revenue stream, so I wonder how we could get TV coverage; I certainly can't see the game restructuring to allow for media breaks!


That's funny. My mother-in-law was saying that she enjoys watching it BECAUSE there are no commercials. She said that she gets so frustrated with commercials during shows she stopped watching a lot of them. Both of them are watching all the games and enjoying them. Even the bad ones. Based on the questions they are asking, they are understanding the game.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Love this game. I don't know why I never liked it until I started following Arsenal. Now I would rather watch it than American football.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

^^^^ MUCH better than American football, and baseball and basketball and golf.

But NOT hockey!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Baseball will always be my No. 1, even though I really haven't been watching the Red Sox. Football is sliding into No. 2, while American football is No. 3. I'm too busy in the winter to even care about the NBA or the NHL, which is why I wasn't disappointed when the Bruins blew the 3-0 lead and wasn't disappointed that the Celtics lost to the Lakers.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Brazil and Portugal can draw. I don't want to see Ivory Coast in; that Didier Drogba is an Arsenal killer.


----------



## A_J_Lath (Jun 6, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> Love this game. I don't know why I never liked it until I started following Arsenal. Now I would rather watch it than American football.


You like football because you support Arsenal?

Have to say, I admire your strength of character...


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

No other team to follow, AJ.


----------



## A_J_Lath (Jun 6, 2010)

Well, there's always Pompey - doubly exciting, because the team has to fight off the pitch, too. For its very existence, in fact!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Been following that situation. Very sad that a once proud team is going through that. Play up, Pompey! Just one... more.... goal.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Funny stuff for both Americans and Britons alike

http://www.studs-up.com/2010/06/the-art-of-revenge/


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> Funny stuff for both Americans and Britons alike
> 
> http://www.studs-up.com/2010/06/the-art-of-revenge/


I like!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Life is good! Drogba doesn't move on! I hope a wild elephant tramples him.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

So the group stages are over. The original field of 32 nations have been cut in half to 16. The knockout stages begin tomorrow.

So... let's discuss it.

Who are the big winners of the group stages? Who are the biggest losers? (That one is easy)

Which side provided the best story? And what was the goal of the group stages? Was it Maicon's goal from an obscene angle, or Landon Donovan's goal Wednesday? How about David Villa's goal today?? Or the opener of the entire tourney, from South Africa's Tshabalala?


----------



## A_J_Lath (Jun 6, 2010)

I just know the England vs Germany match is going to end in a penalty shootout. I just _know_ it...


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

A_J_Lath said:


> I just know the England vs Germany match is going to end in a penalty shootout. I just _know_ it...


I _hate_ games that go that far; I am not one who enjoys uber-suspense at all. (Yeah I know - I'm a wuss)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I guess you probably didn't enjoy the 3 day tennis match at Wimbledon then. . . .?


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

For those who want to know the path every country has to take in order to lift the trophy formerly known as Jules Rimet... here's a link

http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/matches/kostage.html?cid=twitter_voiceofthesite


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

And Annie, that post should be under the tennis post !!!


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

A_J_Lath said:


> I just know the England vs Germany match is going to end in a penalty shootout. I just _know_ it...


Don't say crap like that. The wounds are still raw...


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

And if it does come down to a shoot out, you better hope John Terry has better aim than he did in the Champions League Final a couple of years ago.

(And if you think I take great glee in Chelsea losing the European Cup in a shoot out, well, you know me too well.)


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> Funny stuff for both Americans and Britons alike
> 
> http://www.studs-up.com/2010/06/the-art-of-revenge/


Excellent. Didn't two NFL teams play over there in the last year or so? I remember seeing interviews and everyone complained about how much the game kept stopping. Ha!

Couldn't watch the matches today... had to work. I'll be glued to the telly tomorrow.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Over there, Over there, send the word, send the word, Over there; That the Yanks are coming, the Yanks are coming, the drums rum-tumming everywhere; So prepare, say a prayer, send the word, send the word, to beware; We'll be over, we're coming over, and we won't be back till it's over OVER THERE!


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> Over there, Over there, send the word, send the word, Over there; That the Yanks are coming, the Yanks are coming, the drums rum-tumming everywhere; So prepare, say a prayer, send the word, send the word, to beware; We'll be over, we're coming over, and we won't be back till it's over OVER THERE!


LOL. But, I'm over here on the right coast and across the pond is over there... to the east....across the sea!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Yeah, that way!


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> And if it does come down to a shoot out, you better hope John Terry has better aim than he did in the Champions League Final a couple of years ago.
> 
> (And if you think I take great glee in Chelsea losing the European Cup in a shoot out, well, you know me too well.)


La-la-la...I'm not listening.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Magenta said:


> Excellent. Didn't two NFL teams play over there in the last year or so? I remember seeing interviews and everyone complained about how much the game kept stopping. Ha!
> 
> Couldn't watch the matches today... had to work. I'll be glued to the telly tomorrow.


They've been doing at least one NFL game overseas each season for the last couple of years. . . plus, possibly one of the pre-season games. The Brits do like American Football. . . at least our neighbors did when we lived there 15 years ago. . . .but what they usually saw was _just the game_. The TV station edited out the time outs and injuries and 40 seconds between each play -- a broadcast seriously lasted just barely over the hour of actual playing time. So they were never used to watching a whole game. . . .

OTOH, look at Cricket: any country that can play a single game for 3 days, come to a score of 257 to 184, and decide it's a draw, really shouldn't complain. . . . .


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I knew if I pressed hard enough I'd get Simon to channel his inner Miracle Max. 

South Korea-Uruguay is on now.


----------



## A_J_Lath (Jun 6, 2010)

CegAbq said:


> I _hate_ games that go that far; I am not one who enjoys uber-suspense at all. (Yeah I know - I'm a wuss)


Oh man ... if you're an England supporter watching a penalty shootout against Germany (or any other country, frankly), you can boost those sentiments by a googol!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Uruguay up 1 to nil.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> Uruguay up 1 to nil.


And the US will play the winner of this match in the quarter finals if we get past Ghana today.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

And then the sound you will be hearing are people screaming because they've twisted their ankles jumping on the US Football Team bandwagon.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> And then the sound you will be hearing are people screaming because they've twisted their ankles jumping on the US Football Team bandwagon.


LOL.... I just saw that Uruguay hasn't allowed a goal in a long while. No GA in the Group Stage. Will be a tough match if the US does go forward.

UPDATE: Well so much for that statistic. 1:1 now.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

And we are back on level terms!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

That didn't last long!


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> And we are back on level terms!


I LOVE this game. 2:1 at 79 minutes.

Oh, and what a mess now in the rain!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

What kind of conclusion do we have for this first knockout match? Do we have extra time? Do we have penos? Does Uruguay put in another? Does South Korea score two more?


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Good match.  Almost a goal in stoppage time for Korea to tie. Close but no cigar.  On to the next match!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Just put my USA t shirt on. 2:37 to go.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> What kind of conclusion do we have for this first knockout match? Do we have extra time? Do we have penos? Does Uruguay put in another? Does South Korea score two more?


Let's see... two Yellows, both on the South Korea side... a whole lot of saves on both sides... and a 2-1 victory of Uruguay over South Korea. Give them South Koreans kudos, for they didn't give up 

NEXT GAME!!!!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't know if Ian Darke is saying GO GO USA or GOAL GOAL USA. Can't tell.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> Just put my USA t shirt on. 2:37 to go.


LOL Do you have a count down clock for that?


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Saw this on the crawl and here is more. FIFI acknowledges problem with the new ball.

http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2010/06/26/sports/AP-SOC-WCup-Ball.html


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

By the way, just to twist the knife a little deeper into Simon ... Germany are 4-0 in World Cup peno shoot outs, while England is 0-3. Facts don't like, and I'm going into hiding in case Simon tracks me down.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

60 MINUTES TO GO! ONE HOUR AWAY FROM KICKOFF!! OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH USA! USA! USA! USAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Anyone want to set up a chat here at KB for the US game?


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I would, but I wouldn't pay much attention to it. My eyes will be on the game.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> I would, but I wouldn't pay much attention to it. My eyes will be on the game.


Well there is that - but folks are making occasional posts here, so we can just see


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Bloody hell. Playing too tentative. Second half is ours.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Ack.  Oh well.  At least the second half was much better.  Good go guys.  2014!!!!

Looking forward to the matches tomorrow.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Will be rooting for Uruguay next Friday. Thirteen months until CONCACAF qualifying for 2014 begins. Go England and Spain. I am Yank until I die.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> Will be rooting for Uruguay next Friday. Thirteen months until CONCACAF qualifying for 2014 begins. Go England and Spain. I am Yank until I die.


The Germany/England match is a toss-up for me as I have split loyalties.

It's nice at least there is still an African country in the mix. Although I wish the US did not have to loose to make that happen. ;-(

I'm a fan of the underdog though.


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

US out.  I still have Germany and the Dutch left.

Hope to NEVER see Clark in a US uniform again.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Great matches coming up today!

Germany / England this morning and Argentina / Mexico this afternoon.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

England! England! England! *sings God Save The Queen on the terraces*

And hope the stadium implodes in the second game. Can't stand Mexico or Argentina and their Fat Pig for a manager.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh well.... another goal robbery, but I guess it doesn't matter now.

Is Germany playing _that_ good or is England playing that bad?

Still 10 minutes to go and anything can happen.


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

Germany Go! 1min clock time left!


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Good win for Germany, but a terrible match.

I predict it will be Germany/Argentina in Quarter Finals, but I'd love to see Mexico advance.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Germany looked good, but England was flat. They did get robbed of that one goal, though.

On another note: Go Ghana! I called them early on. Glad to see they are still here.


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

Magenta said:


> Good win for Germany, but a terrible match.
> 
> I predict it will be Germany/Argentina in Quarter Finals, but I'd love to see Mexico advance.


I agree. The England side was horrendous. The British media, as expected, is already calling for the coach's job to be taken away from him (don't see it happening). They need to focused on having less egos superstars and more on having a _team_ next time.

As much as I'd like to see Mexico advance, I don't see Argentina losing to this disorganized Mexico team. So yeah, I see Argentina v. Germany playing in Game 59.

Wait, hasn't this match happen before? *researches*

Oh yeah... according to FIFA's own records, if Argentina and Germany meet in Game 59, it would be the 6th time these two teams have faced each other in the history of the World Cup. So far Germany has beaten Argentina three times and tied one game. Bonus: the last time these two sides met was at World Cup Germany (2006) and the game went to free kicks... with the home team winning 4-2.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

England were absolute rubbish. Its defense played just like the US. Rooney was nowhere to be found. Gerrard and Lampard (by the way Frank, aim lower... you wanker) can't play together, and the only one who seemed to realize it was the World Cup was Glen Johnson. Absolute rubbish performance by England. One win in four matches, same as the US -- but the US scored more goals.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

The Atomic Bookworm said:


> Oh yeah... according to FIFA's own records, if Argentina and Germany meet in Game 59, it would be the 6th time these two teams have faced each other in the history of the World Cup. So far Germany has beaten Argentina three times and tied one game. Bonus: the last time these two sides met was at World Cup Germany (2006) and the game went to free kicks... with the home team winning 4-2.


Oh yes! I remember that match. I was in Frankfurt for two weeks for the World Cup in '06. So exciting. And what a vibe the city had. Every pedestrian walk had large screen's, there was a giant screen up by the River Main and all the restaurants had big screens too. It was just one big party throughout the city. I was also over in London for a few days right after England was eliminated. I was expecting to arrive to rioting in the streets... but fortunately it was calm. ;-)


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

So matches were not so great today.

NEXT!


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

Magenta said:


> So matches were not so great today.
> 
> NEXT!


Agree. Very loopsided, especially the Argentina-Mexico one.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I intentionally missed Argentina-Mexico. I couldn't watch either side advance. Mexico, of course, is rubbish. And Argentina, well, Maradona doesn't like Americans or America.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> I intentionally missed Argentina-Mexico. I couldn't watch either side advance. Mexico, of course, is rubbish. And Argentina, well, Maradona doesn't like Americans or America.


LOL....does _anyone_ like America when it comes to football?

Oh and another bad call by the ref's giving Argentina a goal when they were off-sides. What is up with the referees and all the bad calls this year? Am I forgetting it was like this in prior years. I recall a crazy yellow card ref in one match in 2006, but not this many seriously bad, game changing calls.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Blatter likes the controversy. I don't know why.

But I made the decision this morning: I am in favor of replay. Even in baseball.

I will now drink myself into a stupor.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Two crazy games today.  England will have a lot of soul searching to do.

Can't wait to see Argentina vs. Germany; both have been playing very well.

Any predictions for Netherlands vs. Slovakia tomorrow?  Netherlands is more of a solid team, but Slovakia has been something of a dark horse, especially after crushing Italy.  I'm guessing Netherlands will win, but it will be a tough battle; Netherlands plays some good soccer, but Slovakia is hungry and wild.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Three words, Dan: Robin. Van. Persie.

Nuff said.

Netherlands 3-1 Slovakia


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

So yeah... I was just reading that Manchester City wants to buy Landon Donovan from MLS. I can't stand Man City (I want to call them what I really call them, but we don't need the language police to swoop in on me), and if Landon goes there, I would never be able to stand him ever again!

Landon, do us a favor: go back to Everton.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

_"LOL....does anyone like America when it comes to football? "_ 

I'm American and I don't even like American soccer. The rest of the world is so much better and more interesting to watch. Like the upcoming Argentina vs. Germany. That should be great.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm actually watching the Revolution game right now... well, listening. Too tired to pay attention. Revs trail 1-nil to the Fire.

Would love to see MLS improve methods to gain fans. MLS isn't as bad as some people make out. It obviously has to be good if European leagues sign American players who have played in the league (i.e. Landon Donovan on loan to Everton, Clint Dempsey sold from the Revs to Fulham, Tim Howard from New York to Manchester United, now at Everton). 

My take: MLS needs to alter its start times when in a market already buoyed by MLB. The Red Sox have been playing Saturday games at 7 p.m., which is usually the time of the Revs' Saturday night starts. That hurts ratings and attendance. Start the Revs games at 3. That's plenty of time for the drive home to catch the start of the Sox.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

I put the replay Red Bull's match on at 4pm in PiP.

I admit, I am one of 'those' that only pay attention during World Cup.  But honestly, besides knowing that Beckham played for the Galaxy, I had no idea MLS even existed.

BUT!

I'm going to try to change.  It was nice not to hear the vuvuzela's in the background though.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I had the vuvuzelas tuned out after the Confed Cup last year. Short story I'm writing involves the vuvuzelas, actually.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Settling down to watch Netherlands vs. Slovakia....


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm going to get some writing done today, so I'm going to miss both matches, I think. And I'm going to miss one match at least tomorrow due to a family thing. Greeeeeeeeat.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Come on, you can write while watching!  You write sports fiction, for Pete's sake!  

And hey, soccer is great writing ambiance.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Don't have ESPN in my office, and I actually have to watch the first half of the USA-England match so I can get the details down... unless I just find them on YouTube.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Here in Canada we can stream the games live on CBC.ca.  You can check if that's available for American IPs, too.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> I had the vuvuzelas tuned out after the Confed Cup last year. Short story I'm writing involves the vuvuzelas, actually.


Did you know there is a vuvuzela app for iPhones? My husband downloaded it. It's hilarious!

Thought you might want to know in case you miss them after the Cup. Who knows? You might go into vuvuzela withdrawl.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

The matches are available on ESPN3 online. But I really shouldn't be distracted. I want to rally churn out this short. I should just turn the internet off and go to town....

And no, I will NOT be downloading the vuvuzela app for my iPhone, because I don't have an iPhone. Me no Apple baa baa person.

As my protagonist (or is he the antagonist) says in the short: “I have said it before, I will say it again: I will not buy the vuvuzela. I will not pass Go, I will not collect $200. I will not eat the green eggs and ham, I will not eat them Sam I am.”


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

*waving buh bye to Chile*


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Poor poor Chile... I liked them in their early games...


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> And no, I will NOT be downloading the vuvuzela app for my iPhone, because I don't have an iPhone. Me no Apple baa baa person.
> 
> As my protagonist (or is he the antagonist) says in the short: "I have said it before, I will say it again: I will not buy the vuvuzela. I will not pass Go, I will not collect $200. I will not eat the green eggs and ham, I will not eat them Sam I am."


There are several Vuvuzela Android apps too


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Couldn't watch today :-(  

But I can tomorrow!!!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

The Atomic Bookworm said:


> There are several Vuvuzela Android apps too


Vuvuzelas for Droid
Kindle for Droid
Audible for Droid
_Life is GOOOOOD _


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Got my World Cup short story written and already gave it a cursory edit. Now it's in my editor's inbox. Relaxing....


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey.... CNN's main page has a poll question about how closely you are following the World Cup.

There are not enough VERY answers!!

Go vote!!!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Magenta said:


> Hey.... CNN's main page has a poll question about how closely you are following the World Cup.
> 
> There are not enough VERY answers!!
> 
> Go vote!!!


Just voted - sort of surprised at how few 'very's there are (guess I shouldn't be though)


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

The 52 percent will be the ones my zombies target first.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

so a quick straw poll--who is going to take all the marbles at the WC?

My picks are argentina and holland.


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

SimonWood said:


> so a quick straw poll--who is going to take all the marbles at the WC?
> 
> My picks are argentina and holland.


germany & holland


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

SimonWood said:


> so a quick straw poll--who is going to take all the marbles at the WC?
> 
> My picks are argentina and holland.


Brazil and Spain... as much as I'd love to see an Arsenal player win the World Cup, I don't think it'll happen.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Agrentina and Ghana (I'm staying with my original pick--could happen??!!??)


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

SimonWood said:


> so a quick straw poll--who is going to take all the marbles at the WC?
> 
> My picks are argentina and holland.


Wait... isn't the point of "taking all the marbles" to choose _the winner_ rather than _the last two teams_? 

Anyway... I pick Brazil v. Spain on Game 64 (a.k.a. The Final Game)... with Brazil taking the Cup back to Brazil (suck it, Italy!!!).


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

For all intents and purposes, the World Cup is over for me -- at least until the semifinals. The quarters start Friday, and starting Friday I'll be covering a four-day event that is my hometown's signature sporting event. So I'll miss the four matches.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> For all intents and purposes, the World Cup is over for me -- at least until the semifinals. The quarters start Friday, and starting Friday I'll be covering a four-day event that is my hometown's signature sporting event. So I'll miss the four matches.


bummer


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Excellent match today between Spain and Portugal.  Paraguay doesn't stand a chance in the Quarter Finals.

ACK no football for two days!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Magenta said:


> Paraguay doesn't stand a chance in the Quarter Finals.


Didn't we say that about Ghana?


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> Didn't we say that about Ghana?


Did I? Did we? Hmmmmm Actually, I think its a toss up against Uruguay. But, then again, I'm no expert.

Germany/Argentina and Brazil/Netherlands - should be interesting matches.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Magenta said:


> Did I? Did we? Hmmmmm Actually, I think its a toss up against Uruguay. But, then again, I'm no expert.
> 
> Germany/Argentina and Brazil/Netherlands - should be interesting matches.


These are the games to watch. I'm pulling for the Dutch to overturn the Brazilians...


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Magenta said:


> Excellent match today between Spain and Portugal. Paraguay doesn't stand a chance in the Quarter Finals.
> 
> ACK no football for two days!


Yes, I was happy to see Portugal go out. They need a little humbling.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Especially Cristiano.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> Especially Cristiano.


Definitely.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Go, Ghana!


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

Magenta said:


> Excellent match today between Spain and Portugal. Paraguay doesn't stand a chance in the Quarter Finals.
> 
> ACK no football for two days!


Aw, c'mon... this is football, and there's always football happening somewhere 

For instance, there's.. ummm... oh wait, that League's starting next month.... well, there's... ummm... oh wait, that League paused for the month for some reason...  what the heck??

Oh wait... don't tell me that the entire football world stops because of the World Cup!??!!!  NOOOOOOO!!!! *sad*


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

The Atomic Bookworm said:


> Oh wait... don't tell me that the entire football world stops because of the World Cup!??!!!  NOOOOOOO!!!! *sad*


The whole of South Africa has stopped for the world cup ...


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Bigal-sa said:


> The whole of South Africa has stopped for the world cup ...


The whole of all the world (except America) stops for the World Cup!  I was in Germany for the last so I get it. Just have fun with it!

MLS matches are continuing in the US which goes to show how much America just doesn't "get it".

Oh and tonight watch The Daily Show (www.thedailyshow.com). Landon Donovan is on. Jon Stewart described it as a "football" edition. If you are not in the US or do not get Comedy Central, you can watch on line tomorrow.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Magenta said:


> MLS matches are continuing in the US which goes to show how much America just doesn't "get it".


MLS needs to take tips from the Russian Premier League, which runs the same schedule as MLS. They are on a very long break from late May until July 21.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Good point, Jon


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

OMG... I LOVE The Daily Show!

http://www.thedailyshow.com/watch/wed-june-30-2010/world-cup-2010--into-africa---vuvuzealots


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Buh bye, Brasil. Buh bye. So long, farewell, aufviederzein goodbye!!!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> Buh bye, Brasil. Buh bye. So long, farewell, aufviederzein goodbye!!!


I'm not sure 'amazing' is really the right word, but this WC has definitely overall been quite a scene of unanticipated outcomes.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh yes. The favorites continue to fall.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Yes!!!  Nice one Holland.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Go Ghana!


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

I must say, the Brazil/Netherlands match was quite spectacular when it comes to the quality of play.  If The Netherlands keep playing like they did today... neither Ghana nor Uruguay stand a chance.

And what a bunch of Brazilian babies... That guy on Brazil who got the red card totally deserved it.

Oh....and I noticed how well coordinated The Netherlands were with headers... really cool.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

My husband's grandmother was born in Holland; 
My grandfather was born in Uruguay; 
I lived for a year in South Africa & have a soft spot in my heart for Africa. 

Lots of divided loyalties here!


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Penalty Shoot Out!

Either way, it will be The Netherlands in the finals... that is unless they totally implode.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh, well.   It was a good run for Ghana.

Germany vs. Argentina tomorrow should be a good match.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

It's been a few hours since the game, and I'm still angry at Uruguay!  Feels like they cheated their way into the semis, don't it?  I feel bad for Ghana.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Considering Uraguay stopped a blantant goal, it would have been classy if they'd let the penalties go in.  It has happened on occasion.


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

So Paris Hilton is a soccer fan (amongst other things )


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Maradona is getting the beating of his life.  Currently 3-0 for Germany.

(Edit:  4-0!)


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

To me it seems Germany is just capitalizing on Argentina's weaknesses.  I'm not seeing consistent great team play.  Neither team is in the zone. Argentina has just fallen apart!

Germany, if they can get past Spain (if they do not implode), can not beat The Netherlands playing like this.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

DArenson said:


> Maradona is getting the beating of his life. Currently 3-0 for Germany.
> 
> (Edit: 4-0!)


Suck it, Maradona! Go Germany.

Sorry. Had to vent there. 

I can see this being a Holland v Germany final. Spain doesn't seem to be finding their form. My money is still on Holland.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Yep, it's looking like a Germany vs. Netherlands final.  That one would be hard to call, though.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Germany vs Spain in Semi Finals!

Any opinions on who the favorite will be?  I think it could be a toss up.. but Spain must DEFEND.  Germany is a scoring machine.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

A tad off topic.... I'm watching an MLS match... what a wee pitch!  Is this just the television illusion or do MLS really play on a much smaller pitch than they do for the World Cup??


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

Magenta said:


> A tad off topic.... I'm watching an MLS match... what a wee pitch! Is this just the television illusion or do MLS really play on a much smaller pitch than they do for the World Cup??


FIFA rules allow for a range of pitch size (see the FIFA website and look for the laws of the game). Some of the MLS pitches are at the minimum allowable size (basically a bedspread size field). Sometimes it's also the camera angle and whether or not they zoom in closer than they do for the WC games.

Some of the dimensions aren't allowed to change. Specifically the penalty area and the goal box. To get a comparison with another field look along the baseline at the length of the line from the edge of the penalty area to the corner. That distance will vary from pitch to pitch. The distance from the goal post to the penalty area line cannot change. It must be 18 yards.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

And here is the Star War's version:


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Dutch goal... a rocket.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

This is a cracking match now!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

As expected, Netherlands reaches the finals; definitely a better team than Uruguay.

I predict Germany will beat Spain tomorrow.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Sorry, DArenson, I hope you're wrong! I lived in Madrid for a summer and Spain totally stole my heart. Since the US is out, España is my team!

Kristan


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Here is my predicament for Wednesday: I'm German on my mother's side. I picked Spain to win it all.

I'm hoping for the penalty kicks that never end.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> Here is my predicament for Wednesday: I'm German on my mother's side. I picked Spain to win it all.
> 
> I'm hoping for the penalty kicks that never end.


See my pick before the event was Spain in a Spain v Holland final. However Spain hasn't impressed me. I say the Germans take it to the final and Holland takes it all.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

If Spain is in the zone today, they just might beat Germany.  

The level of teamwork by The Netherlands is awesome. No matter who they play in the final, they will be tough to beat.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

The Netherlands vs Spain!


The Netherlands must totally implode on Sunday to loose.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Paul the Octopus is always right!


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Magenta said:


> The Netherlands vs Spain!
> 
> The Netherlands must totally implode on Sunday to loose.


They kinda of lost their way a bit in the semi. I'm just hoping it's an open game and that Spain doesn't try to win the game having all the possession.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

DArenson said:


> Paul the Octopus is always right!


And there are reports they are going to EAT him!


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm surprised by Germany's loss. Oh well. Even so, it's the Netherlands for the Cup.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

England's Howard Webb will be in the middle for the final. Simon may agree with me on this: Anyone want to bet he gives five minutes of stoppages in the second half? He always does this when he does Manchester United matches.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

And Paul the Octopus has picked Spain to win the final. I guess the Germans didn't eat him!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Wishing Paul a perfect record.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Game on!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Congratulations to SPAIN! The team I picked to win the World Cup!!!

Is it 2014 yet?


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Paul is the real hero of this World Cup.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Congratulations to Spain!

And may I just add that one team didn't lose a single game at the World Cup: New Zealand


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Sorry, DArenson, I hope you're wrong! I lived in Madrid for a summer and Spain totally stole my heart. Since the US is out, España is my team!
> 
> Kristan


My mother was from Seville. I've been there several times and Spain is beautiful. I agree with you. If the US is out, go Espana (can't do the little ~ on my iPod.)


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I just read back through these threads: This was a fantastic month, wasn't it? Glad to find people to talk football with!

Expect my blog on my Premier League Challenge soon.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Sigh... stupid octopus!

Great match though.  Too bad it is all over for another 4 years.

I'm going to my first MLS match in August.  Might as well give the US league a chance.... but I'll be checking up on the other leagues too.

Looking forward to 2014!!!!!


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> I just read back through these threads: This was a fantastic month, wasn't it? Glad to find people to talk football with!
> 
> Expect my blog on my Premier League Challenge soon.


I guess you will have to start another topic!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Shayne Parkinson said:


> Congratulations to Spain!
> 
> And may I just add that one team didn't lose a single game at the World Cup: New Zealand


I notice you didnt say how many NZ won either! 

So pleased that Spain won - it will boost their spirits at a time of financial gloom.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Pushka said:


> I notice you didnt say how many NZ won either!


The same number as we lost 

[quote author=Pushka]
So pleased that Spain won - it will boost their spirits at a time of financial gloom. 
[/quote]

Yes, indeed.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Here it is, my Premier League Challenge!!!

http://thoughtsfrompressrow.blogspot.com/2010/07/take-my-premier-league-challenge-please.html


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> Here it is, my Premier League Challenge!!!
> 
> http://thoughtsfrompressrow.blogspot.com/2010/07/take-my-premier-league-challenge-please.html


LOL... my soccer life was changed when I was in Germany for World Cup 2006! I'll try to keep up with all the leagues now that I have discovered Fox Soccer Channel! Who knew?!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Pick a clubbbbbbbbbb!


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> Pick a clubbbbbbbbbb!


LOL... So many clubs... so little time!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

You have a little more than a month. Pick one.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Congratulations Spain! - even if I did doze off in the middle of the match (very early start to the day).


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

This was fun. Congratulations, Spain. Anyone up for American football in the fall?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Congratulations to Spain... and to NZ! 

Oh, and to Paul, may he never see the inside of a stewpot.



John Fitch V said:


> Here it is, my Premier League Challenge!!!
> 
> http://thoughtsfrompressrow.blogspot.com/2010/07/take-my-premier-league-challenge-please.html


The family would never forgive me if I didn't pick Newcastle United.  But I'm not too sure about following all the games.... I'll at least commit to reading the game results.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

A good side with lots to prove entering the season.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

KarenW.B. said:


> This was fun. Congratulations, Spain. Anyone up for American football in the fall?


Me! Me!

I can't wait for the 2010 season to start.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Tell me: Why would anyone watch a sport 60 minutes in length that takes 3:15 to play (American throw the egg-shaped ball), when the alternative (real football) is 90 minutes in length and takes 1:50 to play?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Um, because to follow the latter you need a longer attention span...  ?


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Negative. Real football doesn't stop every ten seconds.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> Negative. Real football doesn't stop every ten seconds.


My point exactly.


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> Tell me: Why would anyone watch a sport 60 minutes in length that takes 3:15 to play (American throw the egg-shaped ball), when the alternative (real football) is 90 minutes in length and takes 1:50 to play?


Because they enjoy watching 12 minutes of action (http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704281204575002852055561406.html) spread out over 3:15?

I stopped watching the NFL 15 years ago and now only watch select games that I tivo so I can get through them faster.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, Oogle Pringle--tivo has been a blessing for watching the NFL. Much more pleasant. 

The scent of training camp is in the air...YAY!  

I really enjoy soccer, but I LOVE football. Can't help it. You always have a soft spot for your first love, right?


----------

